# Deer Shot in the Head with a Bow Survived



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Pulled this from another forum. This deer was shot in the head with a bow and lived approximately a year until it was killed this year. The taxidermist found the broad head while caping out the deer for the customer. The entrance hole appears to be just below the left eye. It's amazing what these critter can withstand.












































Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, I bet that sucked for year!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I bet whoever missed that bad wished they had practiced more

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

This is just another example of why I never shoot a deer in the head, even with a rifle.
Targeting the heart, liver and lungs provide a much larger kill zone.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The angle of the arrow leads me to believe the deer was looking behind himself when the arrow was released. Looks like a cheap Walmart broadhead, too.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> The angle of the arrow leads me to believe the deer was looking behind himself when the arrow was released. Looks like a cheap Walmart broadhead, too.


Ain't that a swhacker?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like a CE torrid ss..


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Could've been one that jumped that string. A guy at my friends club had this happen. Deer did a complete spin and the arrow struck the head.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, I doubt that the hunter was aiming for the head or neck, especially if it was worth mounting. More than likely a bad shot or jumped the string. But, you never know.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

smokin berlinet said:


> Looks like a CE torrid ss..


 I believe you are correct.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I saw one many years ago that was shot in bell fountain that had a 3 blade muzzle embedded in its skull below it's ear being the jaw. The only thing exposed thru the skin was the threaded end of the broad head.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

deer are some tough MOFOs


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ouch. And when youre shooting deer in the head with a rifle you make em look at you so you either kill em or you miss em. I mean you may pierce their ear. For the guy earlier thats the only way to go. Put it in the white spot and let her have it.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

naclh2oDave said:


> Yeah, I doubt that the hunter was aiming for the head or neck, especially if it was worth mounting. More than likely a bad shot or jumped the string. But, you never know.


I'd say he was worth mounting:

http://www.aldeer.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1182473#Post1182473


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Head shots with anything short of a grenade are a horrible idea


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> I'd say he was worth mounting:
> 
> http://www.aldeer.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1182473#Post1182473


Stud for sure. It looks like in the third picture you can see the pertrusion on his right side from the tip of the broadhead.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Auburn17 Do you know Squeaky. I used to work with him at Nakika and he kills some monsters. He has killed three so far this year.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

cwfinley19 said:


> Ouch. And when youre shooting deer in the head with a rifle you make em look at you so you either kill em or you miss em. I mean you may pierce their ear. For the guy earlier thats the only way to go. Put it in the white spot and let her have it.


Never understood headshots on animals. Hell the military doesn't even promote headshots on the enemy. Why aim for something the size of a base ball when you can hit something the size of a dinner plate? And know that the animal will be down every time........ As long as you do your part. But hey to each their own.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The eyeball is freaky looking.


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Clean a deer thats been headshot and one thats shot in the shoulder and you tell me which one you like. Saves meat. Cant eat the head.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

cwfinley19 said:


> Clean a deer thats been headshot and one thats shot in the shoulder and you tell me which one you like. Saves meat. Cant eat the head.


 Common sense yeah would say saves meat but also don't shoot the deer through the shoulder and then it is fine. But why take the chance? As much as a deer moves its head, seems to many errors that could happen. Only time meat gets wasted is when of course you hit them in the shouder. Or at least my experience. Just a general questions I was asking.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Emerald Ghost said:


> This is just another example of why I never shoot a deer in the head, even with a rifle.
> Targeting the heart, liver and lungs provide a much larger kill zone.



Many deer have been found with arrows resting inside their body as well... Sometimes shit happens... If your confident in busting a skull. Then bust that skull! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

